# Hardiplank siding project - quotes



## ATL2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been getting quotes for contractors to install/paint (with 2 coats of super paint) beaded cedarmill hardiplank siding to our house. We currently have dutch lap siding which I've been told is quite hard to remove. There is about 2500 sf of siding that needs to be replaced and then also a portion of the house is brick that will need to be painted also to match the new siding color. I've also asked for 4 new pairs of shutters, new brick moulding around approx 20 windows, and 4 new vinyl windows (Gorell 5300 series-most likely at around $2000 for all 4). 

My question is concerning the price.... The quotes I've been receiving are all over the place even though I am giving all these companies the same spec information. How can that be? They all are supposedly reputable companies (licensed/insured/references/some awards/etc). My quotes range from $16,000 - $28,000. Is it even possible for a company to do this job well at $16,000 and make a profit? Are there any guidelines I can go by to make a reasonable assessment of these quotes? BTW, our house is in the Atlanta area. 

Thanks!

ATL2008


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Do all the contractors that you talked to have experience with Hardie siding? I'm a homeowner doing siding on my own house with Hardiplank. I had a siding contractor stop by and ask a few questions because he never did a Hardie install and was preparing a quote using the product. 
My point is some contractors might be adding in a fudge factor as they learn to use different tools and install techniques. Call them back and ask for references.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Estimates may sound the same, when first read. Not all are "apples to apples" and include the same things. All I can say is that you should read the small print, to find out, who includes what...

As Clutch stated, not every sider has dealt with Hardieplank or similar cementitious siding. They may be including a "learning curve" rate. However, that may still not be what you are seeing.

Example: On the other hand, a sider, not experienced with the product, and may not be accounting for the extra time it takes to install Hardieplank. They may be pricing it with the assumption that it goes up like any other clapboard siding, which it does not.

Generally speaking. The material costs less than cedar siding material does, but the additional time it takes to deal with and install, raises labor costs.


----------



## ATL2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for you feedback Clutch and Atlantic. Clutch...could you give me a ballpark on what you paid per sf for the hardiplank (did you buy colorplus or the one that needs to be painted)? I know the cost may vary between ATL and Mass, but if I can get a feel on what the material cost is, I may be able to make SOME sense of these quotes. 

Regaring your comments, the one that is the highest price ($28,000) is a big company and the one with the most experience in hardiplank install....but, they are WAY out of our budget. All the companies we are talking to claim they install hardiplank on their websites, etc.

ATL 2008


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know if there's a regional price difference, it's easy enough to just call your local lumberyard. If I remember correctly, last year I paid $6.76/12' plank for pre-finished 4" exposure. I don't know what that works out per square.


----------



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

Last week I grabbed these Mexican guys placing some new construction HardiPlank near my house. Their work looked pretty good and they said that all they do is HardiPlank and associated trim. I asked how much they wanted to do my 2500 sq feet of siding (same size as yours). They said that I provide the plank and trim and they will put it and any trim over a stripped surface for $2 a square foot. That's going to be about $5000 labor for the entire job and $2500 for the 7" exposure HardiPlank. That still leaves the initial stripping of the existing shingles and the painting after done. And in fact like you I also have about four windows to replace (which I will do myself at about $1500 total). In the end I will have spent between $12,000 and $15,000.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

CareBear said:


> Last week I grabbed these Mexican guys placing some new construction HardiPlank near my house. Their work looked pretty good and they said that all they do is HardiPlank and associated trim. I asked how much they wanted to do my 2500 sq feet of siding (same size as yours). They said that I provide the plank and trim and they will put it and any trim over a stripped surface for $2 a square foot. That's going to be about $5000 labor for the entire job and $2500 for the 7" exposure HardiPlank. That still leaves the initial stripping of the existing shingles and the painting after done. And in fact like you I also have about four windows to replace (which I will do myself at about $1500 total). In the end I will have spent between $12,000 and $15,000.


Questions: 

Did you check to see what your local permit requirements are?
Are these guys able to get a permit for the work, if one is required? If you are required to get a permit, do these guys qualify according to permit stipulations?
Some regions require a licensed electrician to pull a permit and remove and re-connect the electrical lines for a siding project (my region is one of them).

Did you check and see if they are licensed, certified, insured, or have workmans comp? (Starting 7/01/08, my region will require what is called a "specialty license" for installing siding, in addition to state required registration)

You wrote that their work looked "pretty good"...What do you base your determination of what a proper, correct, warranty-approved, and "good" installation is (or looks like)? 

Did you check their references? Do they finish their jobs, warranty their work, understand what the manufacturer requires to cover the siding warranty? 

Did you factor in the hauling away and disposal cost of the removed siding and windows? or the left over installation debris and scrap?

Will these guys clean up after themselves, your yard, etc? (some people will just do the install and leave a mess)

Did you figure your materials appropriately for overage, waste, etc? (FWIW: Even the rookie contractors don't get that right on the first half dozen jobs they do)

Did you figure in for the "all" the siding materials? All the installation materials? Flashing squares, vent clips, caulking, stainless/other type fasteners, house wrap, staples, house wrap tape, drip caps, wire clips/brackets, etc?

What is the process that will be done, if they find rotted, or damaged sublayer materials? Do they just cover it up and keep going?

Do you know what their "verbal quote" covers for sure? Do you have a detailed list of what they include and don't include in their "siding installation" per SF?


----------



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are good questions, AtlanticWBConst. I need to look into many of the things you mention. 

I'm not worried about the guys. Yes I referred to them as "Mexicans" which might imply something unprofessional, but they are part of a well-known local construction company. 

Note that a bit of my cost estimate is based on the fact that I will be doing some of the work myself. If somebody else was doing everything from start to finish then I'm going to guess that the cost will be a few thousand more for maybe a total of 15K to 17k, which happens to be similar to the original poster's low bid. But even the original poster possibly had some additional requirements that I don't have.


----------

